
React 16.4 release notes (pointer events) - threatofrain
https://reactjs.org/blog/2018/05/23/react-v-16-4.html
======
Saaster
Pointer events integrate inputs from mice, touchscreens, and pens, making
separate implementations no longer necessary and authoring for cross-device
pointers easier. The one input API to rule them all!

Except... of course Pointer Events doesn't work in Safari. Safari doesn't even
support the regular mouse event "buttons" property which has been in the specs
forever, which is a constant source of Safari specific bugs in my experience.
Nothing happens when you click? Oh, you must be using Safari!

Why is input handling such a pain in the behind!

~~~
BaronVonSteuben
Safari is the new Internet Explorer

[https://www.safari-is-the-new-ie.com/](https://www.safari-is-the-new-ie.com/)

~~~
ballenf
Until another browser implements proper tail calls as per the spec, I'll still
have great respect for Safari, quirks and all. It's the only browser where you
can write fully functional, continuation passing style code without fear of
blowing the stack.

And all the fear mongering over "it makes debugging haaard" is just
frustrating. Debugging is hard, there's just no way around it.

The Develop menu in Safari is also without equal in my experience. Quick
access to almost a dozen settings each of which requires either command line
arguments or buried toggles and restarts in Chrome (or myriad extensions).

I do wonder why the console doesn't use a monospace font. That's not the only
problem with Safari, but it's one of the most off-putting, glaring issues.
Makes you feel like the browser isn't intended for serious work. Which I guess
some people would say is true.

~~~
andrethegiant
> I do wonder why the console doesn't use a monospace font

I use Safari dev tools exclusively and can report that the console does indeed
use a monospace font. I wonder how you configured your setup to use otherwise.

~~~
darepublic
Any reason you prefer Safari dev tools over Chrome's?

------
notheguyouthink
I'm just excited for [https://reactjs.org/blog/2018/03/27/update-on-async-
renderin...](https://reactjs.org/blog/2018/03/27/update-on-async-
rendering.html) , and curious to see how it works in our code.

~~~
globuous
Absolutely ! Any news on that btw ?

~~~
swyx
the Suspense PR was merged in for this version
([https://github.com/facebook/react/commits/master?after=fa7fa...](https://github.com/facebook/react/commits/master?after=fa7fa812c70084e139d13437fb204fcdf9152299+69))
so you can absolutely start trying it out in 16.4. with the requisite warnings
that it is still unstable. I keep a repo of all publicly discussed stuff on
async react here: [https://github.com/sw-yx/fresh-async-
react](https://github.com/sw-yx/fresh-async-react) for people's research
convenience.

~~~
kiliancs
I think these commits were taken out of the release. At least I couldn't find
them when I took a quick look:
[https://github.com/facebook/react/commits/v16.4.0](https://github.com/facebook/react/commits/v16.4.0)

~~~
swyx
it was merged from acdlite's branch. look harder :)

------
KeitIG
Great release. I am still desperately waiting for passive/once events support
though. VueJS integrates them in a trivial way:

    
    
        <div v-on:scroll.passive="onScroll">...</div>
    

Would love to have this simplicity in React.

------
steipete
The pointer events contribution comes from PSPDFKit, a company that sells PDF
SDKs for mobile, desktop and web. It's used in
[https://pspdfkit.com/web/](https://pspdfkit.com/web/)

------
heshanfu
A curated list of awesome React Components & Libraries:
[https://reactjsexample.com/](https://reactjsexample.com/)

------
pluma
In the grand scheme of things this sounds like one of the more boring version
bumps but I'm sure a lot of people are going to be really excited about this.

